# Hello from Toronto!



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Andre.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## dreville (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Tim and rycountryboy!


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Welcome To Archery Talk!


----------



## dreville (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks!
This forum is so active, it's great!


heartshot60 said:


> Welcome To Archery Talk!


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

welcome andre!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## dreville (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you! I've been enjoying my stay so far! I've bought a few things from some really really nice folks.



bushmasterar15 said:


> Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk! :darkbeer:


----------



## dreville (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks daltongang!



daltongang said:


> Welcome to ArcheryTalk! :darkbeer:


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Welcome to AT fellow Canuck!:canada:


----------



## dreville (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks buddy! Go Canada! 



rdneckhillbilly said:


> Welcome to AT fellow Canuck!:canada:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## dreville (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Dthbyhoyt! 



Dthbyhoyt said:


> :welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

:beer:Welcome to AT! Enjoy the Site!:beer:


----------

